# Need quick response regarding Paintball Co2...



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just saw this thing on ebay by luck:









the ad says all I need is a 20oz co2 paintball tank. Is that true?

Also how long can a refill last at 1-2 bpm for a 20oz tank??


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I purchased JacPac 9 oz tank kit and bought extra 20 oz CO2 tank. The 9 oz tank too a little more than two weeks before a refill and the 20 oz tank, it's been running for more than 4 weeks and I have yet to fill it up.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I sell full setups like that tank,adapter,needle valve, bubble counter, check valve, diffuser. but not with that needle valve. that needle valve is only for 450psi and the paintball tank is 850psi so you do the math, it won't hold the pressure for long periods of time, the needle valve that I sell does 3000psi but I'm sold out currently and have many preorders from people who come buy plants from me. from my experience 20oz last from 4-5 months running at 1bps and 24oz last around 5-6 months running around 1bps


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I sell full setups like that tank,adapter,needle valve, bubble counter, check valve, diffuser. but not with that needle valve. that needle valve is only for 450psi and the paintball tank is 850psi so you do the math, it won't hold the pressure for long periods of time, the needle valve that I sell does 3000psi but I'm sold out currently and have many preorders from people who come buy plants from me. from my experience 20oz last from 4-5 months running at 1bps and 24oz last around 5-6 months running around 1bps


wt needle valve is that?
and is a regulator necessary for a paintball set up?


----------

